# Increased Appetite after Neutering



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I had NEVER heard about this, but within the same week I had 4-5 people tell me that males who are poor/normal eaters tend to eat MUCH better after neutering. I don' tknow how much of a generalization that is... as I hadn't heard about it until recently....


----------



## dewy (May 5, 2008)

*Appetite for something else*

My guy is a poor eater and I am planning on having him neutered soon and my vet said that the neutering would improve his appetite. As he put it, 'his focus will re-locate itself from one end to the other, his appetite has been for one thing only and that will change to food'. Apparently completely normal.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

My guys put 50lbs in a year after neutered. Maybe so mad they eat their pain away.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I haven't seen a change in Hank's appetite, activity level, weight or "focus" since he was neutered. Interesting.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama didnt change his eating habits after getting neutered. If anything he became more tennis ball obsessed. LOL


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

That's a double edged sword. I've found that my guys weight was definitely on the upward slide after his neuter, however his appetite was unchanged. I couldn't imagine if he were voracious and putting on weight, he'd be a fridge with legs.


----------



## Mkzac9981 (Sep 16, 2021)

So my pup is only 1/2 golden, but I this thread popped up when I searched and seemed relevant. Pup was neutered about 6 weeks ago. He had all sorts of digestive issues post surgery with chronic diarrhea. We ended up switching from chicken to salmon based kibble and I am trying to figure out if his appetite has drastically increased because 1) he is making up for losing a bit of weight post-surgery, 2) he just really likes the salmon kibble, 3) he needs more of the salmon kibble, 4) he is going through another growth spurt (his other half is bernedoodle, and the Berner size is definitely contributing as he is about 80 lbs at 10 months), or 5)it is due to decreased hormone levels. His body condition still looks great, but we are still having some digestive issues (despite switching food, antibiotics, probiotics, and pumpkin). He was on beef and rice ONLY for a week and then it took almost 2 weeks to slowly incorporate his new kibble. I still need to give him 2-3 cups of white rice per day with the new kibble to keep poop firm. Trying to figure out how much of this is his system vs how much is still secondary to stress colitis from the surgery.


----------

